# Americans out there - do you tend to avoid books set in the UK?



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm asking because I've recently seen a few threads in the Writers Cafe about how English writers aren't selling as well in the US.  I find this surprising - I'm American, and although I don't always know the meaning of words like "torch" and don't have a sense of how much 30 pounds is, I would never stop a book over this.  In fact, my favorite indie book so far is Remix, by an English writer (Lexi Revellian) and I'm halfway through her second book, Replica, which I also like a lot. One writer, who's name I have forgotten, said she wrote a UK and a US version of her book after her first English book didn't sell well.  The US version of the new one is selling like gangbusters in the US.  

Does it matter if a writer uses American English vs. UK English?  One of my favorite mystery writers, Elizabeth George, is an American who writes in Great Britian style English.  Her characters are English, her stories take place in England, and she spells "tire" "tyre."

Julie


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Makes no difference to me. I guess I've read enough mysteries by English authors that it's the same as reading a work by an American author.

Mike


----------



## KevinMcLaughlin (Nov 11, 2010)

Nope. I'll read a book set pretty much anywhere, if the story looks good. =)


----------



## jherrick (Apr 1, 2011)

Just finished one Monday and loved it. Once I figured out "Right" seemed to be the British equivalent to "Okay," it cleared up the dialogue for me.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

Considering that I'm currently reading C.J. Sansom's "Heartstone", set in 16th century England, and that in the past few months I've read several P.G. Wodehouse novels, "The Hound of the Baskervilles", and the first book of the Narnia series, I'd have to say that no, I'm actually okay with books set in the UK (or its historical predecessors).


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

/begin rant

I'm Canadian and, I gotta tell you, I'm starting to roll my eyes and put books back on the shelf that are based in a US city. Why? I'm getting sick to death of every.single.urban.fantasy I pick up being based somewhere in the US. I've been actively seeking out others. I'd give up one of my kids and maybe even a cat for an urban fantasy set somewhere new, like Saudi Arabia or India.

/end rant


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> <snip> I'd give up one of my kids and maybe even a cat for an urban fantasy set somewhere new, like Saudi Arabia or India.
> /end rant


Must be some set in India, perhaps even by Indians! Probably as many English speakers there as in the U.S.A.


----------



## ajbarnett (Apr 11, 2011)

I am a Brit. It never struck me that anyone would have a bias about where a book is set, or in what English style it is written. I've read and understood books by American authors since I was a youngster and they never bothered me once. I've watched films made by Americans, and set in the US - and never batted an eye-lid. Why shouldn't Americans be the same? 

Without Reproach and Treachery are romantic suspenses set in Spain (where I now live) - does being a Brit writing about Spain, preclude them from the US market? Surely overall content matters more than a few words or spellings that are different.


----------



## Tim C. Taylor (May 17, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I'd give up one of my kids and maybe even a cat for an urban fantasy set somewhere new, like Saudi Arabia or India.


Why not try River of Gods or Cyberabad Days from Ian MacDonald? I've read the first -- very good. Met the author too, a very enthusiastic guy.
Or try Brasyl, which is more cyberpunky and not set in India but... Well, I'm sure you can work the setting for yourself...

BTW: I've enough kids already, so no need to email me another 

Tim


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm Australian... adore books set in Europe and the UK but not really a fan of books set in my home country. Maybe the grass is greener on the other side of the fence!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

One American here who is not aware of any bias against British locations in books. (I even have a couple Anglophile friends who probably would _prefer_ such locations over American ones.) If British authors are, in fact, losing market share here (and I have absolutely no idea if that is so), I would guess it's more likely due to not latching on to whatever genres/themes are "hot" here right now -- maybe due to the social turmoil of the last decade or so changing readers' tastes differently here than in the old country?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Julie Christensen said:


> ... One writer, who's name I have forgotten, said she wrote a UK and a US version of her book after her first English book didn't sell well. The US version of the new one is selling like gangbusters in the US.
> 
> Does it matter if a writer uses American English vs. UK English? One of my favorite mystery writers, Elizabeth George, is an American who writes in Great Britian style English. Her characters are English, her stories take place in England, and she spells "tire" "tyre."


It doesn't matter to me... The author you mention--did she have a lot of returns? Because otherwise, I'm not sure why her book wouldn't sell unless there were reviews that stated it was hard to read due to "UK English."

Betsy


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I have read a lot of books by British authors and seen many British TV shows and movies. British spelling and terms don't bother me, but I keep finding new ones no matter how many I have learned. Recently it was "whingeing," which I thought was just a misspelling of "whining" but someone here on KB told me it was a British word. Then I heard Matt Smith say it on Doctor Who.

American publishers have traditionally "translated" British books, but now that ebooks are being sold without borders there will be some adjustment necessary.


----------



## KeriStevens (Jun 1, 2011)

In historical romance, settings in England are a must (we've put more fake dukes on the continent than there is land for them to stand on). In women's fiction ("chick-lit") the Bridget Jones effect is still very much in effect (I, for one, can read Jill Mansell all day, and often have).

If anything, I hear the complaint (especially in historicals) that you can't set books anywhere BUT England. Publishers like Carina Press actively seek unusual historicals and settings.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Although I generally hate to generalize, I like books set in the UK. . . . in general. 

Of course, it does depends on the book!  

And that doesn't mean I don't like books set elsewhere!


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

I haven't heard about or seen any bias against books set in the UK.  I certainly don't consider that when I'm looking for my own reading.  A good story is a good story.  Fun characters are fun characters.  I sort of enjoy getting a peek at places different from where I live as well.


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

So far, everyone agrees - British writing is not a reason for a book to sell poorly in the US.  But I've still notice and heard others report that British indie writers are selling poorly here, even with great writing and marketable genres.  It's wierd.  

This line of discussion reminds me of something I keep meaning to ask.  Since Kindle has English and American dictionaries, is there a way to set it so that you can use the English dictionary to define terms in book?  I can usually guess on British terms I don't recognize, but I don't know British slang at all and it's fun to see what the dictionary says about the root of the word.


----------



## grahampowell (Feb 10, 2011)

I read all sorts of books, but I especially enjoy well-done English mysteries. In spite of this, my favorite author of English mysteries, the late John Dickson Carr (aka Carter Dickson) was actually an American!

Another favorite Brit author whose mysteries are definitely _not_ traditional is Ray Banks. If you like tough-guy fiction you really ought to read him.


----------



## barbara elsborg (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm a Brit writer and set most of my books in the UK - this is the bare bones of one of my Amazon reviews-

I wish I had known this was a UK book. The hero is British, the heroine is British. The Britishisms are overwhelming and distracted from the story. Bugger off that, fancy this, and the word "wanker" was used WAY too much. I have nothing against British books but I wish I'd known. I kind of got lost in the story and not in a good way with all the quirky sayings and such. 

So i got a 2 star review for that when all the others had been 5 and 4. I've never had anything said like this before, but obviously this Texan didn't like the British element. I don't mind that - I mind the 2 stars!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I read them all the time.  

In the past they may not have sold well due to delayed distribution or no distribution at all.  In this day and age, it's a marketing thing.  If someone is getting their book in front of my eyeballs and I like the sound of it (setting is only sometimes pertinent--a mood thing) I'll buy it. 

I do have favorite settings and it happens that the UK is one of them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have no empirical evidence for this feeling but here goes:

KB members are not particularly typical of the general reading public.

I think we (KindleBoarders) read a LOT more than the average person -- whether a US or UK citizen.  As such, I think we're a lot more willing to 'go with the flow' in reading books set elsewhere and/or containing local dialect or usage.  So asking here if it bothers people -- well, you're probably not getting a representative sample.

I KNOW that when I lived in the UK there were a LOT of Americans who just couldn't deal with unfamiliar British words or different meanings of US words.  They didn't even want to go into the high street shops because they didn't want to have to ask what something was if the word describing it was unfamiliar.   They'd complain the vegetables in the American store weren't fresh enough but when one suggested they visit their local grocery they'd look at you like you had two heads.  

So there are people who have a 'comfort zone' and really don't want to leave it.


----------



## Silence Dogood (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't personally avoid books set in the UK.  Though I haven't read them personally, I would imagine an entire generation of US kids have grown up with the Harry Potter series, which is presumably set in the UK(?).


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Nope.  I enjoy books written by English authors just as much as those written by Americans.  I will say that if I'm reading a book by a British writer and it's set in the UK that I expect it to still have British spellings, words, etc.  If, on the other hand, the British author writes a book that's set in the States, with American characters changes need to be made.  I still enjoy the British spellings, BUT - please don't have your American characters call a parking lot a car park, for instance


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Arkali said:


> Nope. I enjoy books written by English authors just as much as those written by Americans. I will say that if I'm reading a book by a British writer and it's set in the UK that I expect it to still have British spellings, words, etc. If, on the other hand, the British author writes a book that's set in the States, with American characters changes need to be made. I still enjoy the British spellings, BUT - please don't have your American characters call a parking lot a car park, for instance


I'm a reader who doesn't car. You can have an American character call it a car park, a car port, a space port...I might notice, but it doesn't matter to me. If I don't "get" the term, I'll google it. So long as I understand the meaning, these things don't bother me at all.

I can be confused temporarily if it's an American setting and an English term is used (boot of a car, as an example) but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

MariaESchneider said:


> I can be confused temporarily if it's an American setting and an English term is used (boot of a car, as an example) but it doesn't bother me.


:nods: It doesn't bother me because I don't understand the term - like you, I'll Google it. The reason it bothers me is because it's not in character.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Oddly enough, my book is selling more downloads in the US than it is here in the UK. It's split between three countries (UK, Germany, and US), but mainly in the UK.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Harry Potter was "translated" by Scholastic, down to changing the first book title from "Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone" to "Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone." A philosopher's stone is a very old concept in alchemy, and there is no such thing as a sorcerer's stone, but that didn't stop the publisher. I can't remember if they change kerb to curb and biscuit to cookie or anything like that, but I suspect they did.


----------



## Jamie Case (Feb 15, 2011)

I just did a quick survey among my friends and the results are interesting:

By a large margin, they prefer to read British contemporary romance and British cozies. But what they love to read most are books with British love interests/love rivals/baddies. I think this might be a case of Americans preferring to read about Americans with a little pinch of Briticism thrown in for flavor.


----------



## Sean Thomas Fisher (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't mind which country the story takes place, as long as it's entertaining. Same goes for movies. I'm from Iowa and _28 Days Later_ is one of my all time favorite zombie flicks. I also enjoy wearing a sorting hat whenever it rains.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

barbara elsborg said:


> I'm a Brit writer and set most of my books in the UK - this is the bare bones of one of my Amazon reviews-
> 
> I wish I had known this was a UK book. The hero is British, the heroine is British. The Britishisms are overwhelming and distracted from the story. Bugger off that, fancy this, and the word "wanker" was used WAY too much. I have nothing against British books but I wish I'd known. I kind of got lost in the story and not in a good way with all the quirky sayings and such.
> 
> So i got a 2 star review for that when all the others had been 5 and 4. I've never had anything said like this before, but obviously this Texan didn't like the British element. I don't mind that - I mind the 2 stars!


Ah, an occasional 2-star review just gives a certain balance to your reviews. A couple of my Scottish historical novels have had comments about misspellings. *cough*

That's not misspellings, guys. It's Scots.

Edit: It is called the United Kingdom because the kingdom of Scotland and of England united their parliaments into one government. There are still many differences between the two, including linguistic.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't have a problem reading British authors writing tales set in Britain - or any author writing in his home country for that matter.   

But, I have been weirded out a couple times when a Brit writes a novel set in California or Texas - it bothers me more when they get the local dialect wrong.  I have read things written by Americans set in Australia or Britain and I sense the dialect is wrong, but I probably don't notice that as often as the other way around ....


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> But, I have been weirded out a couple times when a Brit writes a novel set in California or Texas - it bothers me more when they get the local dialect wrong.


This. That's all I was getting at. I enjoy reading characters speaking British slang and whatnot... when they're British. But a big part of the enjoyment of reading for me is being able to lose myself in the book. When a supposedly American character (born and raised in the US) "speaks" with British dialect, it jars me right out of the story.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have no empirical evidence for this feeling but here goes:
> 
> KB members are not particularly typical of the general reading public.
> 
> ...


I agree with Ann, perhaps this isn't the right place to base everything. Most people here read for the love of reading and will not care where it was set or where the author is from. I don't think it should really matter as long as the plot is good.

I've personally never had problems with UK english but I guess you can say that I'm an "anglophile", but really it's like vocabulary words, once it's placed in a sentence/context you can basically figure it out. I think the only one I did look up specifically was "stone" to see how much is 1 stone was in measurement. If the book is from the UK, then I actually prefer to read it in that original format to the point I was willing to spend a lot of money during my time in Ireland and London to purchase books there...but we were too bogged down for time.

I wonder who these authors that Julie Christensen are talking about? Because I would check them out, don't know about purchasing due to my financial situation at the moment...but I would at least take a peek. There could be many reasons why it's not selling besides the fact that it's set or the author is not American.

Barbara Elsborg, JRTomlin is right. One 2 star review from some person in Texas is nothing to fret about. So one reviewer didn't like the "British-ness", that's fine, it's apart of life. It's like when you were a kid and were told you not everyone is going to like you. Personally, I find it rather stupid not to 1) know what you are purchasing and 2) dislike the book due to language that you are not too familiar with...but that's just me.

Tris


----------



## Picatsso (Mar 24, 2011)

I love to read British novels....Maybe since I grew up with British television (Bond, Agatha Christie, etc.) and then books it's not a problem for me.

I really do enjoy them.  I'm kind of the same as mesmered....I don't get as excited about American settings as I do international ones....go figure.  And don't EVEN try and get me to read books from my own state....dont' know why..just don't like it.  Probably because they always get it wrong....if I used to live in that area, I always find something about it that I could argue with...and that is too distracting for me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> /begin rant
> 
> I'm Canadian and, I gotta tell you, I'm starting to roll my eyes and put books back on the shelf that are based in a US city. Why? I'm getting sick to death of every.single.urban.fantasy I pick up being based somewhere in the US. I've been actively seeking out others. I'd give up one of my kids and maybe even a cat for an urban fantasy set somewhere new, like Saudi Arabia or India.
> 
> /end rant


Maybe you should read The Windup Girl, which is set in Bangkok. Exotic locations are nice. And I'm actually going to London in a couple of weeks, so reading something set there would be fun! I've read Dickens and some recent stuff too. London definitely has its charm.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

barbara elsborg said:


> I'm a Brit writer and set most of my books in the UK - this is the bare bones of one of my Amazon reviews-
> 
> I wish I had known this was a UK book. The hero is British, the heroine is British. The Britishisms are overwhelming and distracted from the story. Bugger off that, fancy this, and the word "wanker" was used WAY too much. I have nothing against British books but I wish I'd known. I kind of got lost in the story and not in a good way with all the quirky sayings and such.
> 
> So i got a 2 star review for that when all the others had been 5 and 4. I've never had anything said like this before, but obviously this Texan didn't like the British element. I don't mind that - I mind the 2 stars!


For what it's worth, a bunch of good reviews, and then a silly one like that, usually make me even more interested in the book. I like British English. I like books set anywhere that's not where I live; to me they seem exotic and interesting. Bugger off, fancy this, wanker? I'm smart enough to get the meaning from the context, and I like learning new things when I read. Bring it on.


----------



## KJ Kron (Mar 24, 2011)

To respond to the original post, I like books set in the UK.  And I agree, Lexi's book is fantastic.  I also like Descending by Chisnall - another British indie book.  What turns me off is too much slang...


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Julie Christensen said:


> Does it matter if a writer uses American English vs. UK English? One of my favorite mystery writers, Elizabeth George, is an American who writes in Great Britian style English. Her characters are English, her stories take place in England, and she spells "tire" "tyre."
> 
> Julie


Ooooh, I love Margaret George....and I had no idea she is American! (Just saying!!!)


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Not at all! I read Lexi's _Remix_ and enjoyed it quite a lot.  I don't read a ton of books set in the UK, but I think that's because they don't seem to have good exposure over here. British spelling doesn't bother me at all, and I'm not sure why anyone would say it makes it difficult to read. Sometimes the slang goes over my head a bit, but usually I'm curious enough to head to the internet to look it up.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

As others have said, makes no difference to me. But I love British television as well.   I'd rather read a book with UK English than a book with an American regional dialect. I don't care if it sounds like "warsh" the word is 'wash' and I'll change the pronunciation in my head to match the region thank you very much.


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

No, not at all.  Marian Keyes and Jane Green are both authors that I continue to read and I think they both came out of the UK.  My only issue is when the SLANG is too hard to decipher.  I don't want a joke to be lost on me.  I know the basics: barrister, torch, stone, etc.  I don't know the intricacies, however.  So if I start a book, and it's too hard for me to figure out with the help of context, then I'll have to put it down.


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff (Sep 21, 2009)

The opposite! Most of my favorite authors are UK authors who set books in the UK.  They just write edgier thrillers, IMO.


----------



## Straker (Oct 1, 2010)

Oddly enough, the last five authors I've read --- China Mieville, Iain M. Banks, Ruth Downie, Peter F. Hamilton, and Michael Cox --- are all British, while I'm American. I've had no issues, though Messrs. Mieville, Banks, and Hamilton all seem rather too fond of the word "juddering." Cox's novel _*The Meaning of Night*_ is set in the early/mid 19th century, so many unfamiliar terms of the period are used, but then that's what the Kindle dictionary is for!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Very much the opposite for me. Dick Francis was my favorite author. Although not all his books were set in Britain, most were. James Herriot is another. I follow Deborah Crombie's series and until the last few books was hot on Elizabeth George's books the moment they came out. There are quite a few other British authors who are auto buys for me.

I didn't notice the referenced thread in the Writer's Cafe. I wonder if this is more an indie phenomenon. Do you think traditional publishers in Britain ever edited to tone down less well known Britishisms with the American market in mind? Or even put out slightly different versions in the U.S.?


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

I love mysteries, and if I counted them all up, I'd probably find I'd read more British mysteries than American ones!  LOVE things set in England, mystery and otherwise.

Julia


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Aislynn Archer said:


> For what it's worth, a bunch of good reviews, and then a silly one like that, usually make me even more interested in the book. I like British English. I like books set anywhere that's not where I live; to me they seem exotic and interesting. Bugger off, fancy this, wanker? I'm smart enough to get the meaning from the context, and I like learning new things when I read. Bring it on.


Barbara's books are quite good. I'm not a romance reader myself, but I own a few of hers and I can see why her books get snatched up. She's rocking the genre.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

mom133d said:


> As others have said, makes no difference to me. But I love British television as well.  I'd rather read a book with UK English than a book with an American regional dialect. I don't care if it sounds like "warsh" the word is 'wash' and I'll change the pronunciation in my head to match the region thank you very much.


Have you ever read any Irvine Welsh? It's all written in Scottish. I don't really mind dialects whether they're in dialogue or in a first person narration ....


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't avoid books set in UK or written by UK writers. Some of my favorite cozy mysteries are British, and Elizabeth George her Inspecter Lynley, not to mention P.D. James and her Dalgliesh just blow me away. They're re-reads for me.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Julie Christensen said:


> I'm asking because I've recently seen a few threads in the Writers Cafe about how English writers aren't selling as well in the US.


I don't sell as well in the UK.

Putting that aside, I love British books, movies, TV shows...the whole bit. I don't mind British English at all. I use it myself from time to time. I also spell with British spelling sometimes without even thinking about it.

I'd read a British book anytime.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Not in the least. In fact, it might just be a selling point for me.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have no empirical evidence for this feeling but here goes:
> 
> KB members are not particularly typical of the general reading public.
> 
> ...


I agree. I've actually experienced this first hand.

As a general comment: American culture is very insular. I think this is best evidenced in the news coverage: you have local news; you have regional news; you may get to some national news. In the entire time I was in the US I saw one international news article that wasn't about the war. One. Here in Australia a full third of the news is devoted to international news. As a result of this and other insular practices (e.g. taking perfectly good foreign TV shows and movies and Americanising them) the greater populace isn't exposed to foreign culture, language, events, etc. There is nothing like being a tourist and have someone tell you to speak "American" so they can understand you.

Having said that, I also found that there were many Americans who liked subtitled films, knowing about foreign events, etc, etc. I call them the normal people. Australia, just like America, has some backwards idiots in it that make up the masses, but fortunately we have normal people in both countries.


----------



## herocious (May 20, 2011)

Trainspotting was a wild trip.


----------



## judd.exley (Mar 31, 2011)

tim290280 said:


> I agree. I've actually experienced this first hand.
> 
> As a general comment: American culture is very insular. I think this is best evidenced in the news coverage: you have local news; you have regional news; you may get to some national news. In the entire time I was in the US I saw one international news article that wasn't about the war. One. Here in Australia a full third of the news is devoted to international news. As a result of this and other insular practices (e.g. taking perfectly good foreign TV shows and movies and Americanising them) the greater populace isn't exposed to foreign culture, language, events, etc. There is nothing like being a tourist and have someone tell you to speak "American" so they can understand you.
> 
> Having said that, I also found that there were many Americans who liked subtitled films, knowing about foreign events, etc, etc. I call them the normal people. Australia, just like America, has some backwards idiots in it that make up the masses, but fortunately we have normal people in both countries.


Good call mate.

And even though I'm American, I'm allowed to say "mate", so I'm told by my mother-in-law, now that I'm going to be a citizen and have made little Australian/Americans. Apparently before that, it was okay to correct me when I called the back storage of my automobile a "trunk".

[Put on Queen's Accent] "We call it a 'boot' deeyah!"

Americans, for the most part, have their heads firmly embedded in their rectums. This applies to most international interactions. I'm still positively AMAZED during phone conversations with my family back in Colorado and Montana.

_"So we had these HUGE floods..."_

"Yeah, I know ma, it was on the news."

_"REALLY?!? On the news all the way over there?!?!"_

"Yeah ma, we actually have quite a bit of international news here. Usually right before The Simpsons."

_"THE SIMPSONS!?!? You get to watch The Simpsons?!?"_

*rolls eyes* "Yeah ma, when the kids get home from school and put their kangaroos back out in the paddock and feed their crocodiles, they get to watch some TV..."

I'm setting both my books in the US and in Australia, and I'm hoping the setting will feature quite strongly. 'Course, I don't see much set in Western Australia. Tyson, do you do this?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Many Americans are addicted to the uniquely wonderful British "Dry Humor".


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

maybe books not selling has more to do with blurbs/descriptions not attracting attention than it does with where the book is set?

i don't care where a book is set, but if it doesn't capture my attention, you're not going to get my money.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

foreverjuly said:


> Maybe you should read The Windup Girl, which is set in Bangkok. Exotic locations are nice. And I'm actually going to London in a couple of weeks, so reading something set there would be fun! I've read Dickens and some recent stuff too. London definitely has its charm.


I've picked it up as many people recommended it. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I happen to like reading Brit lit. It's fun and different. I also tend to like British humor. I have also seen non-Americans take a beating on ratings for things that are just style differences. I find it really irritating when people speak from false authority.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

judd.exley said:


> Good call mate.
> 
> And even though I'm American, I'm allowed to say "mate", so I'm told by my mother-in-law, now that I'm going to be a citizen and have made little Australian/Americans. Apparently before that, it was okay to correct me when I called the back storage of my automobile a "trunk".
> 
> ...


Lol. Who'd have thought the news might cover events around the world.

I'm trying to have an international bent to my novels, or ambiguous settings for anything paranormal. I get sick of reading about NY or LA. I'm using Western Australia as one of my locations, but it will go all over the place. WA for the same reason as you stated; we just don't see many books set there. Maybe we can start a revolution. Oh and I'm having the protagonist and antagonist juxtapose their opinions about various locations. Australian customs may or may not be copping a serve


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> /begin rant
> 
> I'm Canadian and, I gotta tell you, I'm starting to roll my eyes and put books back on the shelf that are based in a US city. Why? I'm getting sick to death of every.single.urban.fantasy I pick up being based somewhere in the US. I've been actively seeking out others. I'd give up one of my kids and maybe even a cat for an urban fantasy set somewhere new, like Saudi Arabia or India.
> 
> /end rant


OK, it's a little off topic, but I had to respond to this cry for help!

Some for you to try:

Nancy Farmer is great. This one is set in Zimbabwe



Not sure if you would consider this urban fantasy - closer to sci fi, and set in Central America. Pretty grim, but very good.



Brother Cat, Brother Man by Zoe Halliday - I loved this one. A boy with telepathic connection to a giant black cat on the Bodmin moors in Cornwall.

Tad Williams "Otherland" series - also possibly closer to sci-fi, but I found it pretty fantasy-like. 
Characters set all over the world, including Durban in South Africa - and draws on all kinds of fantasy roots such as San-Bushmen ledgends and Egyptian mythology.



This is probably a shameless plug, but I'm writing one myself - set in Cape Town. Very far from finished though.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

tim290280 said:


> I agree. I've actually experienced this first hand.
> 
> As a general comment: American culture is very insular. I think this is best evidenced in the news coverage: you have local news; you have regional news; you may get to some national news. In the entire time I was in the US I saw one international news article that wasn't about the war. One. Here in Australia a full third of the news is devoted to international news. As a result of this and other insular practices (e.g. taking perfectly good foreign TV shows and movies and Americanising them) the greater populace isn't exposed to foreign culture, language, events, etc. There is nothing like being a tourist and have someone tell you to speak "American" so they can understand you.
> 
> Having said that, I also found that there were many Americans who liked subtitled films, knowing about foreign events, etc, etc. I call them the normal people. Australia, just like America, has some backwards idiots in it that make up the masses, but fortunately we have normal people in both countries.


I'm not sure how much it's insular (though certainly the US tends to consider itself the center of the world, though not to the degree that those in NYC do  ) so much that it's the almighty dollar controlling what we are exposed to. Virtually all major media news sources in the US now are profit-driven, and as such tend to cater to the lowest common denominator, with the goal of bringing in the most audience and thus the most advertising dollars. If the NBC evening news moguls think that airing a 5 minute story about a kidnapped 5-year old kiddie-pageant princess will get them 15% more audience for the following commercials than a couple reports on elections in Britain and an international trade agreement in Madrid, you can be pretty sure they'll go with the "human interest" story as opposed to those that might actually affect our lives. 

Although, come to think of it, how are elections in Britain going to affect _my_life?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't avoid them, no, but sometimes they're harder to review because I'm on shakier ground on what's a screw-up and what's a case of being divided by the same language. You don't know what you don't know. I think I know the basics, of course, but every once in a while...

When I was growing up, my mother and my grandmother loved Catherine Cookson.

Why do some newspapers translate American usage into British usage? The one I notice the most is "mum" instead of "mom." The first time I read that was an interview with that guy who was married to Britney Spears for 10 minutes. There was no way this guy from Louisiana was using the words that were attributed to him. I suppose I can see a concern that readers will get lost, like some Americans do when the tables are turned, but on common words?

And from a Buffy episode called Tabula Rasa, in which everyone gets magical amnesia:

Giles: Well fine, then just stay up there and keep making bunnies. It's a capital plan.
Anya: What capital? I never know what you're talking about. Loo, shag, brolly, what the hell is all that?
Giles: What? There's no way that you could remember me saying any of those words.
Anya: Oh, bugger off, you brolly.

Giles: We'll get our memory back and it'll all be right as rain.
Spike: Oh, listen to Mary Poppins. He's got his crust all stiff and upper with that nancy-boy accent. You Englishmen are always so... Bloody hell. Sodding, blimey, shagging, knickers, bullocks. Oh, god. I'm English.
Giles: Welcome to the nancy-tribe.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

NogDog said:


> I'm not sure how much it's insular (though certainly the US tends to consider itself the center of the world, though not to the degree that those in NYC do  ) so much that it's the almighty dollar controlling what we are exposed to. Virtually all major media news sources in the US now are profit-driven, and as such tend to cater to the lowest common denominator, with the goal of bringing in the most audience and thus the most advertising dollars. If the NBC evening news moguls think that airing a 5 minute story about a kidnapped 5-year old kiddie-pageant princess will get them 15% more audience for the following commercials than a couple reports on elections in Britain and an international trade agreement in Madrid, you can be pretty sure they'll go with the "human interest" story as opposed to those that might actually affect our lives.


It is starting to happen - has been happening for a decade - with commercial TV here in Australia too. It is amazing that in the age of information technology TV is avoiding providing us with information.



> Although, come to think of it, how are elections in Britain going to affect _my_life?


This is the oft stated argument by those networks (and kin) isn't it. Of course it is a meaningless question. Election vs Beauty Pageant, or Boobs vs Tits, which one will have impact on your life? A = Neither. But a Beauty Pageant does allow a network to have good looking people on the screen, and we know that sex sells. NB: I'm using beauty pageant, not kiddie pageant for my analogy, because kids on TV are always annoying, unless they are your kids, in which case the sun is shining and angels are singing.


----------



## Mrs. K. (Dec 31, 2010)

Reading books is my inexpensive way of seeing different magical corners of the world. I'd be bored (and boring!) if I had to read only books which take place in my own country.


----------



## SelenaBlake (May 13, 2011)

Not at all. I like books set all over the world. I am wondering however if folks in the UK are resistant to books set in the Bayou.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Have you ever read any Irvine Welsh? It's all written in Scottish. I don't really mind dialects whether they're in dialogue or in a first person narration ....


I haven't. I'll check him out.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

KevinMcLaughlin said:


> Nope. I'll read a book set pretty much anywhere, if the story looks good. =)


Me too. I actually like a foreign setting -- it takes you somewhere new!


----------



## Shana Norris (May 31, 2011)

Jon Olson said:


> Me too. I actually like a foreign setting -- it takes you somewhere new!


This.  I like reading about places that are new to me. As long as the story is good, I don't care where it's set. I never check to see where a story takes place before I start reading it and I have no problem with the spelling differences or slang. I can usually figure out what unfamiliar words mean through the context. I have friends throughout Europe and Australia whose blogs I read regularly, so I've become familiar with some terms through them anyway.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I am American and I actually prefer stories set in the UK but not in this time period.  I love historical novels about Ireland, Scotland and England.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It has never bothered me.  But then again, it goes back to my days reading Dr. Who books as a kid.  I soon learned how to figure out what some English terms meant.  When the Harry Potter books were published, someone gave me several that were published in the English format, with the English terms in it and from that point forward I had to get the English (or Canadian) versions on.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm very interested in diction which differs from ours: so...I dig the UK thing. Or European...vicariously, we are self-educating while reading a novel set in another country. I found that to be the case with, _The World I Made,_ by James LePore. It was fun to "travel through Europe," with all his characters, learning anecdotal things along the way! Terrific!


----------



## ChrisHoward (May 14, 2010)

Some of my favorite authors are from the UK, and I love stories set there. I think the last book I read set in a very fictitious UK is Kraken by China Mieville--loved it. 

Chris


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

No, prefer books set in the UK.  But then we're Scottish and English transplanted to America.  Also, my favourite genre is historical fiction - Medieval and Regency so UK is on the the best settings for these.  I tend to shy away from historicals set in the U.S., they just aren't what I enjoy.


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm an American and read plenty of English books.


----------



## Tim C. Taylor (May 17, 2011)

This topic is an interesting coincidence because at my writers' group this week, one of the submissions was a piece commissioned by a publisher with mixed US/UK subscribers. We're all Brits in the Northampton Science Fiction Writers' Group and the story in question had an English character visiting his home town and that evoked his teenage memories from the early 80s. Our advice was not to dumb down by avoiding any references or language that might not make sense outside the UK because to do so would weaken the sense of place which was very important to this story. However, the author was urged to subtly set the context so that if any reference wasn't familiar to a reader, at least the meaning of the reference would be.

All the posters here seem to confirm our advice. I think. 

BTW: There's a lot of talk about 'does someone in that country recognise this reference from my country?' Global culture might be a reality these days but I think that in the small details of life, the world is not as homogonous as people say. Half of the local details in the story were only recognised by group members from Northamptonshire.


----------



## BellaStreet (Apr 15, 2011)

No avoidance by this confirmed Anglophile


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm happy to read stories set in the UK, Canada and Australia. I don't consider those exotic. I love "exotic" settings even more, although not if it is treated disrespectfully. I like to visit Sierra Leone with someone who knows what's going on there, not an author who relies on stereotypes and poor research.

I the issue of UK/US settings has more to do with the vocabulary than the setting. I wonder if UK readers could answer the reverse question: Especially if the setting is neutral. (Neither set in London nor Texas, but say, another planet)... would you rather spellings all be UK spellings?


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Tara Maya said:


> I'm happy to read stories set in the UK, Canada and Australia. I don't consider those exotic. I love "exotic" settings even more, although not if it is treated disrespectfully. I like to visit Sierra Leone with someone who knows what's going on there, not an author who relies on stereotypes and poor research.
> 
> I the issue of UK/US settings has more to do with the vocabulary than the setting. I wonder if UK readers could answer the reverse question: Especially if the setting is neutral. (Neither set in London nor Texas, but say, another planet)... would you rather spellings all be UK spellings?


Not a UK person, but we use UK spelling all the same down here 

I do not mind US spelling at all - but what I DO mind is when technology forces it on me. Ever tried to change the default spell check in many applications? It keeps reverting back to US spelling! So annoying.


----------



## sagambino (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't at all if the story appeals to me. It's funny reading some because some of the words I'm wondering _what the heck does that mean_? But after you read enough of them you start catching on.

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've been reading Fantasy since I was a small boy so I'm used to reading about made up places like Britain, New Zealand and Canadia .... and they way they throw in all those little made-up words is nice flavoring.


----------



## Harry Nicholson (May 25, 2011)

One thing that I've been pondering: how do Americans find UK spellings? I wonder if a UK writer should prepare a story with US spellings just for that readership. Are they puzzled to find 'plough' when they are used to 'plow', for example.

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

My friend Elizabeth George seems to do pretty well in both the US and UK.  She just got back the latest Lynley novel and the US copy editor had changed all her UK terms to US terms-- needless to say, she wasn't happy


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Harry Nicholson said:


> I wonder if a UK writer should prepare a story with US spellings just for that readership. Are they puzzled to find 'plough' when they are used to 'plow', for example.


Absolutely Not ! Brit spelling adds colour to the narrative !


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Harry Nicholson said:


> One thing that I've been pondering: how do Americans find UK spellings? I wonder if a UK writer should prepare a story with US spellings just for that readership. Are they puzzled to find 'plough' when they are used to 'plow', for example.


To be honest, I'm more surprised with British spelling in documents at work than in novels.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

mashadutoit said:


> Not a UK person, but we use UK spelling all the same down here
> 
> I do not mind US spelling at all - but what I DO mind is when technology forces it on me. Ever tried to change the default spell check in many applications? It keeps reverting back to US spelling! So annoying.


In MS Word, you can change the default to British Spelling. I know because I've done so accidentally and wondered the computer suddenly wanted me to add "u" to "color."


----------



## Tim Ellis (Mar 27, 2011)

I should come here more often! Another fascinating thread. My crime novels are selling like hot cakes in the UK, but hardly get a nibble in the US. I suppose like many English writers, I assumed it was because they were set in England and the differences in language, but the overall flavour of this thread is that isn't the case! Back to the drawing board.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Bob Mayer said:


> My friend Elizabeth George seems to do pretty well in both the US and UK. She just got back the latest Lynley novel and the US copy editor had changed all her UK terms to US terms-- needless to say, she wasn't happy


I can imagine.

I chose to use US spellings in my historical novels and now I regret it. They're set in Scotland so British would have made more sense, but I also was pitching them to US publishers and I knew they tended to do that kind of thing.

My sales in the UK are slow in part, I suspect, because both the Scots and English are rightfully suspicious about just how much Americans will muck up the history. Whether the use of US spellings (I use Scottish phrasing and words mostly) is part of that perception, I don't know. Some of the language involved huge arguments with my editor who was convinced I used too much Scots. "Outwith" (which means outside) was a particular bone of contention.

So I suppose it can go both ways.


----------



## India Drummond (Nov 1, 2010)

One thing I have noticed is that setting doesn't matter as much as genre. Some genre, for whatever reason, sell better in different countries.

Based on the real figures I have from myself and a few close friends, some huge generalisations: Romantic comedy seems to fly off the shelves in the UK, but doesn't make as much of a splash in the US. Paranormal and fantasy sell much better in the US. One friend who sells erotica says she sells very well in the US and Germany, but not the UK.

Having lived in both the US and the UK, and my husband having lived in the US, UK, and Germany, none of these things are really surprising, just based on our own personal experience.

Keep in mind this is not a scientific survey or anything and based on what I know from a tiny sampling of about 5 authors, but I just think that genre and style matter a whole lot more than setting. (Like, Scottish women aren't crazy for reading historical celtic romance like you'd find to be popular in some circles in the US. LOL)


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Tara Maya said:


> In MS Word, you can change the default to British Spelling. I know because I've done so accidentally and wondered the computer suddenly wanted me to add "u" to "color."


This doesn't actually work that well. MS Word "British" dictionary is often just a US dictionary with some minor allowances. It is especially poor on 's' versus 'z' spellings. The best way is to use a custom dictionary and know your spelling.

Besides spelling though, there are a lot of little differences. Someone pointed out what traffic lights are called in various countries. Mobile phones or cell phones or handies, are another great example.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

tim290280 said:


> This doesn't actually work that well. MS Word "British" dictionary is often just a US dictionary with some minor allowances. It is especially poor on 's' versus 'z' spellings. The best way is to use a custom dictionary and know your spelling.
> 
> Besides spelling though, there are a lot of little differences. Someone pointed out what traffic lights are called in various countries. Mobile phones or cell phones or handies, are another great example.


Yes exactly. Especially about the "s" vs "z" thing. At the moment, I have default set to UK, and every time I do a spell check, it reverts back to US in the middle of the document.  I think I'm going to have to look at installing a custom dictionary, because I certainly dont know my spelling!


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

mashadutoit said:


> Yes exactly. Especially about the "s" vs "z" thing. At the moment, I have default set to UK, and every time I do a spell check, it reverts back to US in the middle of the document.  I think I'm going to have to look at installing a custom dictionary, because I certainly dont know my spelling!


Might be a paragraph, or paragraph style, that's confusing it. Word has a default language, plus (IIRC) a document language, PLUS a language can be set for each paragraph style. So it's possible to have the default set to English (UK), the document's language set to French, and a particular paragraph's language set to English (US). Very handy, I'm sure, if you have to include multiple languages in a single document, but a pain in the neck if you change something accidentally.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

nomesque said:


> Might be a paragraph, or paragraph style, that's confusing it. Word has a default language, plus (IIRC) a document language, PLUS a language can be set for each paragraph style. So it's possible to have the default set to English (UK), the document's language set to French, and a particular paragraph's language set to English (US). Very handy, I'm sure, if you have to include multiple languages in a single document, but a pain in the neck if you change something accidentally.


I'm pretty sure that the dictionary is just crap. I've done all of the language changes and defaults, especially annoying when you are editing a manuscript and somehow you have ended up with 30 styles to cover 3-5 actual styles used. Also the Australian dictionary is just the American dictionary, which is wrong in so many ways. I mean, how are we going to keep that extra 'a' in every word if we have an American dictionary?


----------



## judd.exley (Mar 31, 2011)

tim290280 said:


> I mean, how are we going to keep that extra 'a' in every word if we have an American dictionary?


The Amaerican dictionary still effs with me too, mate.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

nomesque said:


> Might be a paragraph, or paragraph style, that's confusing it. Word has a default language, plus (IIRC) a document language, PLUS a language can be set for each paragraph style. So it's possible to have the default set to English (UK), the document's language set to French, and a particular paragraph's language set to English (US). Very handy, I'm sure, if you have to include multiple languages in a single document, but a pain in the neck if you change something accidentally.


I suspect it is something like that - but I cant find any trace of it, or anywhere to adjust it. It is one of those things that I grudge the time spent needed to fix it, especially as I suspect it will just revert again ...


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

My first thought is--James Herriot's books! (All Creatures Great and Small, etc.) I've read them all. Not sure when they were first published, but they are still on the shelves here.  I think there's a pretty strong intererst in many things British (look at the TV rating for Will & Kate's wedding!), books included.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't mind reading books set in the UK, but I find myself sounding like Julie Andrews inside my head when I'm reading them.  

The only English word that really made me think was "boot" on a car.  Had to look it up to figure out they were talking about the trunk.  First thing that came to my mind was the boot like Police put on cars when they park illegally and I knew that couldn't be right.


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't let a little thing like setting bother me in a novel.  That said, everything I know about the UK comes from Harry Potter and Skins.  So if the characters are anything other than maladjusted teenagers with magic powers, I'm likely to be put off by the lack of realism.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I don't mind reading books set in the UK, but I find myself sounding like Julie Andrews inside my head when I'm reading them.
> 
> The only English word that really made me think was "boot" on a car. Had to look it up to figure out they were talking about the trunk. First thing that came to my mind was the boot like Police put on cars when they park illegally and I knew that couldn't be right.


Fantastic! And a perfectly logical deduction about the meaning of a car's "boot". I never thought about that word as being potentially confusing. Maybe because in my own language, the word for a car's trunk is "kattebak" which translates to "the cat's place". So anything else is less confusing than that!



Kathelm said:


> I can't let a little thing like setting bother me in a novel. That said, everything I know about the UK comes from Harry Potter and Skins. So if the characters are anything other than maladjusted teenagers with magic powers, I'm likely to be put off by the lack of realism.


----------



## judd.exley (Mar 31, 2011)

mashadutoit said:


> Fantastic! And a perfectly logical deduction about the meaning of a car's "boot". I never thought about that word as being potentially confusing. Maybe because in my own language, the word for a car's trunk is "kattebak" which translates to "the cat's place". So anything else is less confusing than that!


Mother-in-law (Perth-born, but speaks perfect Queen's English) never tires of correcting me.

"Kids, just put that in the trunk."

_*taps me on shoulder* "We call it a 'boot' deeyah."_

"Yeah, I know, but to me that's the thing on my foot."

_"Well, you're Aussie now, you need to know these things."_

"You knew what I meant right? My kids knew what I meant right? Was anyone confused? *looks around* Cool then."

Later, my 8-yo got sad about my "brain surgery". Seems MIL told her that, at my citizenship test, they were going to lobotomise me to make me proper Aussie, and the poor thing took her literally!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Julie Christensen said:


> I'm asking because I've recently seen a few threads in the Writers Cafe about how English writers aren't selling as well in the US. I find this surprising - I'm American, and although I don't always know the meaning of words like "torch" and don't have a sense of how much 30 pounds is, I would never stop a book over this. In fact, my favorite indie book so far is Remix, by an English writer (Lexi Revellian) and I'm halfway through her second book, Replica, which I also like a lot. One writer, who's name I have forgotten, said she wrote a UK and a US version of her book after her first English book didn't sell well. The US version of the new one is selling like gangbusters in the US.
> 
> Does it matter if a writer uses American English vs. UK English? One of my favorite mystery writers, Elizabeth George, is an American who writes in Great Britian style English. Her characters are English, her stories take place in England, and she spells "tire" "tyre."
> 
> Julie


This is a very important question, thanks for posting it.

When I first started writing ebooks, I actually "translated" my work into American English. Spellings and words like torch to flashlight etc. There were a great many things that I felt needed to be changed. Then one day I realised something I should have thought of right away. When I look at my book shelves, most of the books there are written in American English, and I don't care if i read tire instead of the correct spelling tyre, or flashlight instead of torch.

So i stopped doing the translations -- It wasn't worth the extra time and effort of publishing two versions of everything.

I suspect we English are more tolerant of Americanisms mainly because most of our entertainment (think Hollywood etc) comes from the US. We are just used to it. So I don't sweat the differences anymore. I write using the spelling and grammar i was taught in school, but if I write a story set in America, even an alternate America like my Wolf's Revenge, I try to have my characters talk like Americans would. This all means of course that if a character needs light, she uses a flashlight not a torch. Nothing to do with British English and American English, its just me being true to the setting.

So in the end if I have an America setting, so far only one of my books does but there will be sequels, then the characters, setting, and props will all be American but spelled in the correct (British <grin> ) manner. Sometimes I think i should just go the last mile and spell check everything using US dictionary on my comp, but I know I will slip up and end up with half and half. No one has complained so far, but they might if I change how I do it.

Mark E. Cooper

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

I also watch a lot of PBS shows that are from the BBC.  I love them, but it really helps to have the subtitles turned on, because I can't always understand the accents.  At least with reading I don't have to worry about accents!


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

This American loves books by authors from around the world and books set in cities around the world. 

I particularly appreciate the "travel fantasy" aspect of reading about faraway places that I wish I could visit but probably never will in real life.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

No... As long as the story is good...


----------



## Laura Landon (Mar 23, 2011)

I love books that take place in the UK! I read and write historical romance novels that are set in Regency/Victorian England. It's the most glorious make-believe place on earth!


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

As a UK reader, it doesn't bother me where a book is set. In fact I quite enjoy armchair-travelling in a novel. I've read enough US books to get the occasional differences in word-meanings and colloquialisms.

As a writer, with a novel set in the UK, I'm surprised by how few US sales I have in comparison with UK sales, considering that I don't target specific markets and most online interaction is on international fora. 

I do wonder whether it's subject matter/genre that appeals to different nationalities, rather than setting.


----------



## The Boston Connexion (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm an American, and my novel takes place IN the UK. Whoohoo!


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

I think the first books I ever read that contained significant amounts of modern British terminology were the "Borribles" series. Lorries, Bobbies, flat, torch, boot, etc. Fantasy books typically use some british origin terms (stone for weight, hand for height, etc) but without a modern context they don't stand out much.

I don't read a lot of modern books set in Britian because I don't think they write much in the technothriller genre, aside from Andy McNab. There must be some MI-5/6 books out there, not to mention SAS, SBS, and Royal Marine stuff that doesn't involve James Bond. Hmmm, maybe some amazon.uk digging is in order here....


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I love, read and write dark crime fiction. Mo Hayder is one of my favorites, and the majority of her work (Birdman, The Treatment, Gone, Skin) is set in the UK. Doesn't bother me a bit.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I don’t mind UK authors or settings, but I might be weary of an American edition.  As someone else mentioned, American copy editors will sometimes swap UK terms for US ones.  For example, “Can I bum a ***?” becomes “Can I borrow a cigarette?”

I think it’s a useless gesture.  Yeah, UK terms can be wonky, but unless it’s Cricket, I can usually understand the meaning.

I recently ordered an Irish novel from an overseas seller because I didn’t trust the American edition not to monkey with the local dialects.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I like books set in places that are different from my own little world. That's why I read, to experience new and different things. So no, it doesn't bother me for a book to be set in the UK. As for the different spellings and other things, I barely notice them.


----------



## Robert Clear (Apr 10, 2011)

Interesting to hear all this. I must admit that as a British writer I'm relieved to see that many Americans aren't fussed about buying books written in UK English.


----------



## seattlegurl2 (Jun 21, 2011)

I love, love, love UK writers, settings, prose and movies. I was just in London last year and bought several books I hadn't seen here int he US (Seattle)...at a great little book store around the corner from the National Gallery. Loved that street, whatever it was. Lots of book stores, old and new. that


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

DebBennett said:


> As a UK reader, it doesn't bother me where a book is set. In fact I quite enjoy armchair-travelling in a novel. I've read enough US books to get the occasional differences in word-meanings and colloquialisms.
> 
> ...
> 
> I do wonder whether it's subject matter/genre that appeals to different nationalities, rather than setting.


I have to agree with Deb here. I like armchair-traveling in a novel. I really love works from other countries and have had a few indie UK author books that wow'ed me.


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

I am also interested in this question because I am an English author published on Smashwords, and my book sells better in the UK than it does in America. But maybe this is because the genre isn't as popular in the States as it is in England. Initially I thought my book might be more popular in America because of their advance in technology, as it's only available in ebook form. Us Brits are really only getting started with the technology that comes with ebooks and Kindles.


----------



## Harry Nicholson (May 25, 2011)

Geemont said:


> I don't mind UK authors or settings, but I might be weary of an American edition. As someone else mentioned, American copy editors will sometimes swap UK terms for US ones. For example, "Can I bum a ***?" becomes "Can I borrow a cigarette?"
> 
> I think it's a useless gesture. Yeah, UK terms can be wonky, but unless it's Cricket, I can usually understand the meaning.
> 
> I recently ordered an Irish novel from an overseas seller because I didn't trust the American edition not to monkey with the local dialects.


I'm relieved to hear these responses from readers in the USA to being confronted by UK spellings. The spellings are not so different that they destroy sense (in most cases anyway - but there might be the odd word). I've used some regional dialect, but I did tone it down as I kept one eye on overseas markets. Phonetics and speech patterns have a place in every story - to make them too uniform might bring in blandness. 
Diversity is colour.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Absolutely not! Half the books I own were written by Irish or English authors, and I adore them. Reading is an escape, so why would I avoid visiting another country? In fact, some of my all time favorite authors are British or Irish: Marian Keyes, Carole Matthews, Anna Maxted...


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

I haven't read many books set in the UK because I mostly read fantasy, but I've read a few and I certainly have nothing against it. I watch more British TV than I do American and I tend to think that British spellings and punctuation rules make more sense. So I'd probably enjoy any book set in the UK.

I don't really are for books set in NYC. I'll read a good one set there, but it's just been done so much. This is likely the result of reading so many Marvel Comics as a kid. I loved the Avengers and they were based in NYC.


----------



## KateGeorge (Mar 9, 2011)

I love novels set in the UK. I think the language is great, and love to be reminded of places I've been fortunate enough to visit. I've read all the Agatha Christie's, PD James, JK Rowling, Oh heck - ton's of authors both adult and young adult.

As for boot, spanner, torch, fortnight - They work for me. We have regions in the US that have different or slang words. I don't find it any different. If I can't figure out a meaning I can always google it.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I didnt read the whole thread but definitely not (avoid).

Dick Francis was one of my favorite authors. I have read many British authors and books set in Great Britain.


----------



## Dr. Laurence Brown (Jun 23, 2011)

I actually find greater appeal in books that are set overseas. If the author is really good, I can pictures these places I've never been in my head. Of course this then makes me want to travel.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

To be honest, I never really take into consideration the specific nationality of an author or from what nation a book is published. If it sounds like something I'll enjoy, I give it a whirl. Nick Hornby is one of my favorite modern authors, and until seeing this question raised on KindleBoards, it didn't really dawn on me to think, "Oh, he's English."


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

My novel, The Kult is set in the UK, and what some Americans didn't know is that apart from special armed response units, our police are unarmed. They kept asking why the police protagonist didn't just shoot the bad guys. Lol 

Also some reviews by Americans specifically pointed out that the book was set in the UK, and that this might cause problems with some words they wouldn't understand. I think when you put any words into the context of a specific sentence most people can work out what the word(s) mean. I read hundreds of American books and I have no trouble understanding Americanisms


----------



## gsjohnston (Jun 29, 2011)

What about book set in Hong Kong or Australia or Africa or Europe, north or south poles - why stop yourself at the UK?


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

gsjohnston said:


> What about book set in Hong Kong or Australia or Africa or Europe, north or south poles - why stop yourself at the UK?


My only problem with this is American authors setting a book in Australia or having Australian characters. I was reading one yesterday that got it 90% right, but still had guys wearing an army slouch hat pinned on one side and talking about raw prawns and shrimps on barbies. (warning: gross generalisation following) For some reason Americans always use ocker slang and imagery that only existed in one area for a short time period decades ago when describing Australia.

In fairness Aussie authors are encouraged to do this too. One very famous Aussie author wrote a story that was supposedly about a town I lived near. If it hadn't been for the name I wouldn't have recognised it at all, let alone the characters.


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

Shaun Jeffrey said:


> My novel, The Kult is set in the UK, and what some Americans didn't know is that apart from special armed response units, our police are unarmed. They kept asking why the police protagonist didn't just shoot the bad guys. Lol.


I thought all Americans knew that. I've known it since I was a kid, though I haven't the slightest idea how.

Perceptions are funny that way. A friend of mine went to Japan and several people asked him if he owned a gun and whether he had ever shot someone before.


----------



## Ksenija (Jul 1, 2011)

I published a book that is set in Wales. Since I originally wrote it in Slovenian, I had to translate it to English before publishing it to Kindle. Of course my translator is a native speaker from UK. Since a story is based in UK, I don't think it would be right if it would be translated in American English. 

I am aware that some of the American readers might not like British English. But then again, some of the English speaking readers might have a problem with the fact that the book is translation and was not originally written in American nor British English. And some might even be put off by foreign sounding author's name.  But that is ok ... You can't win them all!  I know I did my part well, because the book received great reviews in Slovenia and the translation was also done professionally. And I am not planning to change my name for an English sounding pen name ...  

I also LOVE armchair traveling that is why my first book is set in Wales and the one I am writing right now will be partly based in what used to be Prussia. I love researching about places I have never yet visited and getting to know them so well, that when I actually do visit them - it's like coming back home.  That is exactly what happened to me in Wales. The first few days there, I kept expecting to see one of the characters out of my book (the charming Liam  coming down the road ... Hehehehe My husband did not particularly like that!  

All the best from S*love*nia ...
Ksenija


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

Nope.  Read quite a few set there in many different time periods.


----------



## SArthurMartin (Jul 1, 2011)

Absolutely not. Though with my reading the books tend to not be 'set' so much in the UK or anywhere that actually exists. My favorite genre is high fantasy, and in fact, my latest purchase on my kindle was a great story by an author named K.C. May from the UK. Maybe my opinion is a bit skewed, but I've found a lot of UK writers to have beautiful prose when it comes to high fantasy.


----------



## kchughez (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm guilty of avoiding Brit books only because I get distracted by words such as realised and organises, when they should be spelled realized and organized.
~KC


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

As long as it's got a good story, they novel can be set anywhere. American English/UK English/Australian English. I just like well developed characters and a solid plot.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

I _love _ stories set in the UK! My hubby and I are Anglophiles, and watch BBC America almost religiously. (Really enjoy the news broadcasts because they don't have as much fluff as the American ones.)

It's a shame that English writers aren't enjoyed more over here. Love the dry sense of humor and English tea, too.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Nancy Beck said:


> I _love _ stories set in the UK! My hubby and I are Anglophiles, and watch BBC America almost religiously. (Really enjoy the news broadcasts because they don't have as much fluff as the American ones.)
> 
> It's a shame that English writers aren't enjoyed more over here. Love the dry sense of humor and English tea, too.


You might enjoy the author Helen Smith. She's an English writer with a wonderful sense of humor.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

I'd say about 1/2 of what I read , or more, is UK set. I'm big into Brit police procedural and mysteries. Also a big regency romance fan. I love the turns of phrase and use of language, and regardless of genre, would probably be more likely to buy if UK set, than not.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

darkbow said:


> Nick Hornby is one of my favorite modern authors,


I really enjoyed 'About a Boy.'


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

It's interesting to read through all the comments on this thread.  I read so many books by English authors in school that it never seemed strange to me.  Of course, most of those authors were from 100 years ago, but they were all great.  Even out of school, I continued to read and love the classics.  I also like contemporary books from the UK (and around the world).  It's fun to read about other places, and stumbling across an occasional word that I don't know is just like reading a vocabulary word by an American writer that I've never heard of.  I look it up, which is even easier on Kindle.  I watch a lot of PBS Mystery!, too, and in the case of television, I just have to skip past words I don't know.  No big deal - it rarely interferes with the plot, and I like the quiet way that the BBC tells a story, without a lot of flash.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

mesmered said:


> I'm Australian... adore books set in Europe and the UK but not really a fan of books set in my home country. Maybe the grass is greener on the other side of the fence!


I think you might have something there. I love reading historical romance because of the escapism of that time gives. Perhaps it works that way with places as well.


----------



## LindaL (Oct 11, 2010)

No, never. I think most of the books I read eons ago were set in the UK. I 'cut my teeth' on Victoria Holt's Gothic romances. (Her name pops into my mind as I just recently read another pseudonym the author used was Jean Plaidy. I had had no idea they were one and the same!)


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Americans certainly don't avoid movies set in the UK, so why should they dodge books set there? I've got to say that I'm a London-based author, and -- contrary to the whining on the Writer's Cafe -- I sell _considerably_ more ebooks in the USA than Blighty.


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

Honestly, I don't even look to see where the author is from before I buy it.  I tend to buy books based on recommendations instead.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Actually, I seek them out! I don't quite know why or how it started, but I've always been fascinated by British culture so I love books set in the UK.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

kchughez said:


> I'm guilty of avoiding Brit books only because I get distracted by words such as realised and organises, *when they should be spelled* realized and organized.
> ~KC


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I usually don't know where the author's from when I buy a book.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

Not at all... in fact I love books set in foreign lands. It's like getting to visit there without the hassle of travel.  

Not to mention, you get a feel and flavor for the language and dialect when reading books from other countries.


----------



## candyann (Jul 26, 2011)

I like reading books set in other countries. I especially love the UK as most historical romances are set there.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

kchughez said:


> I'm guilty of avoiding Brit books only because I get distracted by words such as realised and organises, when they should be spelled realized and organized.
> ~KC


English comes from which country? Therefore which country has the correct spelling?

I love reading reviews from American's complaining about an Aussie or English author's spelling mistakes.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Katie Salidas said:


> Not to mention, you get a feel and flavor for the language and dialect when reading books from other countries.


This is perhaps one of the most important things I've read in months.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's worth pointing out that just because an author is English, not everything that he/she writes is going to be set in the UK. Plenty of my fiction is set in the States, mainland Europe, and even the Far East. Travel doesn't simply expand minds ... it blurs boundaries.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I have nothing against the setting of novels in the UK -- or the USA, USSR, or UAE. However, I have to admit that seeing stories set in the same few major cities can be a bit tiring after awhile. Not every detective has to work in London (or New York or Los Angeles). It was refreshing reading Charles Stross's _Halting State_, which mostly takes place in Edinburgh, Scotland; and I enjoyed reading some of the local color that was new to me, versus the usual descriptions of London (or NYC or LA).


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't care where books are set personally.  It's the plot and characters who matter.  If anything, I prefer books set outside the US--be it other countries or fantasy settings--as it's neat to experience a different world.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> I don't care where books are set personally. It's the plot and characters who matter. If anything, I prefer books set outside the US--be it other countries or fantasy settings--as it's neat to experience a different world.


Exactly!! You get to experience something different!


----------



## Kim Jewell (Aug 11, 2011)

Nope.  As long as the story sounds interesting, I'll pick it up - no matter the setting.


----------



## Linda Andrews (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't have a problem with either. In fact, when selecting a book the spelling doesn't even rank as a factor. One of my favorite authors for police procedurals is British, Val McDermid.

Linda


----------



## jen meyers (Jul 28, 2011)

Personally I especially _love _reading UK writers and will seek them out. The language and humor just appeals to me in so many ways.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

I'm Canadian, and I love books set in the US, Canada, the UK, South America, India.... and the list goes on!


----------



## MindAttic (Aug 14, 2011)

I _love_ books set in the UK and other places. They give a flavor of culture I wouldn't normally be exposed to. And Elizabeth George is one of my favorite authors too. Her books are like bathing in prose.


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

I try not to buy books set in the UK.  I'll make an exception once in a while, and sometimes I might accidentally buy one.


----------



## B Regan Asher (Jun 14, 2011)

As a Canadian I enjoy books set anywhere.  It's the story and characters that I am interested in ... the setting is just a bonus.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

I actually love books set in the UK.  But then again, I have a very British sense of humor.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

Give me a book set anywhere... it doesn't matter to me. As long as it is on a subject or in a genre I enjoy, I'm reading it.


----------



## Julie Morrigan (Jun 29, 2011)

It makes no odds to me where a book is set. I'm in the UK, but I'll happily read US writers - the story's the important thing for me. And as others have said before me, if I don't understand something, I'll Google it. 

I have a friend, however, who has come to the conclusion he simply doesn't like US crime fiction. It jars with him (I think it's more procedural than anything else) and he has made a conscious decision to avoid it in future. Anyone else out there feel like that?


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

Not at all! I actually like it sometimes since I live in the USA.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I live in the UK and I just _love_ American crime fiction. I cut my teeth with Chandler, Hammett, and Ross MacDonald, and I still enjoy quintessentially American writers like James Ellroy. I _loathe_ 'cosies,' so there's a branch of British crime fiction that does not sit at all well with me.


----------



## Steve Robinson (Aug 14, 2011)

I think I might have been the writer in Writer's Cafe who asked the question - or maybe there are others whose books are selling far more in the UK than in the US and have been wondering why.

I'm British, my lead character is American and the story is primarily set in coastal Cornwall, UK - although it begins in Boston, MA - a real mix.  I thought it would be more popular in the US, given that my lead character is American, and yet sales in the UK outnumber US sales by 10 to 1.  Odd.  I can't understand why.


----------



## boquet (Jul 24, 2011)

This thread is interesting.

I'm English and agree with what the majority are saying- it's more interesting if a book is set in another country. I don't find an American setting interesting because of Hollywood, which gets you used to the country. A novel set in Wales, Scotland or Ireland would be interesting though. If the a book is set in England, it has to be really good, or set in the past. 

My Mum doesn't like the way American books are written. I haven't really noticed a difference though. Apparently English and American authors have a different style of writing. Has anyone noticed this?


----------

